# Building a paver patio, need advice on slope/grading



## htabbas (Oct 25, 2011)

I am building a paver patio and walkways totalling about 800 sq. ft. I have finished digging the dirt out (7" below surface to accomodate 4" of class II baserock + 1" of sand + 2" of paver). However, I need your input on the slope of the patio.

I remember hearing a city inspector telling me that you always need at least 5% grading away from the house to insure proper drainage. I tried grading a small area at 5% but then I realized that it would be very awkward due to the large slope. 

Can I get away with 1 - 2% grading? Thanks for your advice!


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,.... I donno where ya got those numbers, but 5% of 8', Ain't 4.8"s...

1% is 1 Foot, in 100 feet...


----------



## htabbas (Oct 25, 2011)

Bondo said:


> Ayuh,.... I donno where ya got those numbers, but 5% of 8', Ain't 4.8"s...
> 
> 1% is 1 Foot, in 100 feet...


Here is how I got the 4.8":
8'*0.05=96"*0.05=4.8"

Anything wrong with the calculation?


----------



## mstew (Jan 27, 2010)

Ok so now keep in mind when talking grading slope it always refers back to in 100'. Then 5% slope is 5" in 100'. So your 8' is .08 of 100'.
5 inches * your .08' is only 3/8"
(laughing, hope i remeberd that right)


----------



## SingleGuy (Feb 13, 2012)

Bondo, what does 'ayuh' mean?


----------



## htabbas (Oct 25, 2011)

mstew said:


> Ok so now keep in mind when talking grading slope it always refers back to in 100'. Then *5% slope is 5" in 100'*. So your 8' is .08 of 100'.
> 5 inches * your .08' is only 3/8"
> (laughing, hope i remeberd that right)


Shouldn't that be " ....5% slope is 5' in 100'.... "?
then 5'x0.08=0.4' = 0.4 * 12" = 4.8". Same as my calculation right?


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

Just for simplicity, 2% is pretty much the same thing as 1/4" per foot, or 2" per 8', or 10" per 40', etc......


Although 5% is a great goal, if achieveable, for ground/soil around a house, pavers/concrete/asphalt/flatwork/etc... are far superior at shedding water than soil thus can do the job with less pitch. 2% is the minimum in concrete flatwork, and is barely noticeable to the untrained eye. I'm sure it will work adequately with your pavers.


----------



## mstew (Jan 27, 2010)

You are correct ht, my error not sure where my mind was at the time.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

SingleGuy said:


> Bondo, what does 'ayuh' mean?


Ayuh,..... google is yer Friend, bud...


----------



## SingleGuy (Feb 13, 2012)

Bondo said:


> Ayuh,..... google is yer Friend, bud...


I did. But it's nicer to hear your definition.


----------



## htabbas (Oct 25, 2011)

Ayuh, thanks for all the replies! :thumbsup:

So for my patio I am going to use 1% grading then.


----------



## buzzkillb (Apr 7, 2012)

In Los Angeles you can do .5% on concrete if the city will allow. 1% is the standard though. 2% minimum is for pervious areas like grass or planters.


----------

